# Sable puppy? Mom was a fawn GSD and dad was a red sable GSD...



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I don't think that the pup will be sable, it looks more like it'll be red when it grows up. I might be wrong and the grayish sable color will come out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I thought sables had a black mask?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

BensLife said:


> I don't think that the pup will be sable, it looks more like it'll be red when it grows up. I might be wrong and the grayish sable color will come out.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I thought so too, but this is the color of his back...


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

His brothers and sisters did but he was the only one that didn't.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

shepherdmom said:


> I thought sables had a black mask?


Maybe not, if the color is washed out? I'm curious- is fawn technically a color? I was under the impression it was just washed out/poor pigmentation?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Most colors are washed out pigment. It will be interesting to watch this pup grow up. I hope you continue to post pictures.


----------



## BensLife (Mar 5, 2014)

I think the pup will just become tan/red with a silverish layer on the back. I don't see it being a full sable or much at all from the other picture. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

LoveEcho said:


> Maybe not, if the color is washed out? I'm curious- is fawn technically a color? I was under the impression it was just washed out/poor pigmentation?


This was his mom. It happens if a GSD has a white one in its line


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

selzer said:


> Most colors are washed out pigment. It will be interesting to watch this pup grow up. I hope you continue to post pictures.


I will!


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

I was also told that the grey sables start at as a dark honey color and as they mature the darker the black will come in. He has strange black tips of hair on his spine and a black ring around his tail...?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

to give you an idea, here are a couple pictures of my sable. the chevron on the tail IS a typical color pattern sables go through


you can see the black ring on his tail, the chevron, in this picture. The dark color tends to spread out from there


you can see how the color spreads up the tail and back


and today at 3 years old..


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Dainerra,

Those pictures of your pup are amazing....what an incredible looking pup...alert, ripped, awesome ears, head, expression and proportions. The change in colors is something I wouldn't have guessed...very interesting.

SuperG


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Madisonmj97 said:


> This was his mom. It happens if a GSD has a white one in its line
> View attachment 189217


What happens if a GSD has a white in its line?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Probably will look like his mom. 

If those are pee pads, just so you know, he is learning how to go in the house and then you will have a terrible time teaching him to go outside. 

Her is a site that was helpful to me :

A Foolproof Plan for Potty Training Puppies | Animal Behavior and Medicine Blog | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> What happens if a GSD has a white in its line?


It's rare but possible, they turn out to be a golden sable or fawn. A sable GSD has to be bred with a whit GSD to produce at least one fawn puppy.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Dainerra said:


> to give you an idea, here are a couple pictures of my sable. the chevron on the tail IS a typical color pattern sables go through
> 
> 
> you can see the black ring on his tail, the chevron, in this picture. The dark color tends to spread out from there
> ...


 Do you think mine would turn out a lot lighter then yours? Like the lighter sable


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

can I ask where you get your info from?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> can I ask where you get your info from?


Can I ask if there's a way I can block you? Now you're just being rude and a wee bit immature my friend


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Madisonmj97 said:


> It's rare but possible, they turn out to be a golden sable or fawn. A sable GSD has to be bred with a whit GSD to produce at least one fawn puppy.


White is a masking gene. It doesn't dilute colors. Where are you getting this information?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How was Diane rude? You are telling us something nobody has heard of before. We are just asking where you are getting this info.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Excuse me? It was an honest question because I have never heard that breeding a sable to a white can produce fawn/golden sable. I was being serious in asking.

Are you ticked off because I asked you not to post multiple threads with the same topic?? 

You need to lighten up and not get your knickers in a twist because I asked a question..and I am not your friend


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> How was Diane rude? You are telling us something nobody has heard of before. We are just asking where you are getting this info.


The breeders... Where else would I get it? The dam had a white mom and a saddle back sire, why would I make this up?..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think your breeder gave you mis information. 

Do you have a picture of the sire?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Excuse me? It was an honest question because I have never heard that breeding a sable to a white can produce fawn/golden sable. I was being serious in asking.
> 
> Are you ticked off because I asked you not to post multiple threads with the same topic??
> 
> You need to lighten up and not get your knickers in a twist because I asked a question..and I am not your friend


I hope you know you are arguing with a 17 year old right now... So I would feel toooo hard. And for your info... I just join this site today so I'm sorry I'm not Albert Einstein trying to figure it out.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I was about to ask the same thing, never heard of the masking gene for white creating a fawn colored dog. Never heard of fawn as a GSD color either. Liver and cream yes but never fawn.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

JakodaCD OA said:


> You need to lighten up and not get your knickers in a twist because I asked a question..and I am not your friend


We're still cool though, right, Diane?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I think your breeder gave you mis information.
> 
> Do you have a picture of the sire?









indeed I do


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Madison, you're getting a little upset over nothing. You came on a very knowledgeable board asking a question then presented some information that no one here has ever heard of. If you were mislead, I'm sorry and I'm sorry if you don't like Diane's tone but seriously kid, you were mislead.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Good lord y'all are intense about your german shepherd information, hahaha calm down I'm only speaking of what my breeder said.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> I was about to ask the same thing, never heard of the masking gene for white creating a fawn colored dog. Never heard of fawn as a GSD color either. Liver and cream yes but never fawn.


Go to google then, ya learn something everyday


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jenn of COURSE!)you do know that quote wasn't directed at you right

Madison, well then I hope you will use this forum to educate yourself, which has nothing to do with your age


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Madisonmj97 said:


> The breeders... Where else would I get it? The dam had a white mom and a saddle back sire, why would I make this up?..


You need to chill a bit.

First, nobody said you made anything up.

Second, who knows where you would get info like that. Breeder, Google, Wiki, the back of a cereal box. We don't know, which is why we asked.


White is a masking gene. A "white" dog could be genetically black, black/tan, sable. The white simply covers the true color. A white could be white to cream color. It could show a saddle in a slightly darker color. But white does not dilute colors.

Do you have a picture of the father? A pedigree?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> Madison, you're getting a little upset over nothing. You came on a very knowledgeable board asking a question then presented some information that no one here has ever heard of. If you were mislead, I'm sorry and I'm sorry if you don't like Diane's tone but seriously kid, you were mislead.


Nah, you're just falling back on that info


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I hope you know you are arguing with a 17 year old right now... So I would feel toooo hard. And for your info... I just join this site today so I'm sorry I'm not Albert Einstein trying to figure it out.



ahhhh....of course...a 17 yr old girl....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he's very handsome, looks like the puppy has taken on his 'red' coloring, without the black highlights, the mom is washed out in color which she probably got from her 'white' mother. I would say the puppy will probably keep the coloring he has or lighten up maybe..but that's just my opinion


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> You need to chill a bit.
> 
> First, nobody said you made anything up.
> 
> ...


 I'm actually quite calm thank you, and yes I sent to the site police


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Jenn of COURSE!)you do know that quote wasn't directed at you right


hey...what about me? I don't even own knickers. Well, not in the granny knickers sense anyways


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> he's very handsome, looks like the puppy has taken on his 'red' coloring, without the black highlights, the mom is washed out in color which she probably got from her 'white' mother. I would say the puppy will probably keep the coloring he has or lighten up maybe..but that's just my opinion


We'll see, I'll keep ya updated if he looks any different of course


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I'm actually quite calm thank you, and yes I sent to the site police



??? the "site police"? On what grounds? Providing you educational tidbits on the genetics of German Shepherd colors?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

michelle LOL wasn't you either

Madison, honestly, and I'm not trying to be sarcastic or nasty here, but I would suggest if you want to continue here , to lose the attitude , ...I hope as a 17 year old you can also act maturely.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> ??? the "site police"? On what grounds? Providing you educational tidbits on the genetics of German Shepherd colors?


Idk man but you're kind of annoying tbh


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

For asking why you would report a post explaining genetics? 

I'm not sure why you are here since you don't want to learn anything? You are swearing at people in other threads, calling people rude and annoying for asking you to explain yourself. 

What exactly are you hoping to accomplish?


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> michelle LOL wasn't you either
> 
> Madison, honestly, and I'm not trying to be sarcastic or nasty here, but I would suggest if you want to continue here , to lose the attitude , ...I hope as a 17 year old you can also act maturely.


Your dog isn't a sable? So how are you gonna tell me? Maybe it's a mutt mix? And if you don't respect me, I most defiantly will not respect you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Masi is part coyote. :rofl:


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> For asking why you would report a post explaining genetics?
> 
> I'm not sure why you are here since you don't want to learn anything? You are swearing at people in other threads, calling people rude and annoying for asking you to explain yourself.
> 
> What exactly are you hoping to accomplish?


I would ask you the same thing? I mean do y'all not get that much action on here? Why are trying to argue with me? You don't seem to realize how much I don't care what you have to say?? It was my mistake now go on with ya german shepherd worshiping life... It's a free country my friend. If you'd stop acting like my age... I mean I suppose your not.. But I would probably not get annoyed by you. Like okay, idc I'm going by what my breeder said, no you or anyone else. You don't breed dogs from what I'm aware. Now have a nice evening sir


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl: oh my. You have a good evening too, son.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

And Karlo is part wolf


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Did anyone call your dog a mutt? No one has been disrespectful of you until you started with your 'tude'.

You came here and asked multiple times is my dog a sable, you dont like the answers, you shouldn't ask questions if you don't like the answers.

You obviously did not read the rules of this board or if you did, it seems you can't abide by them, rather sad because you could learn alot here..

and yes, my dog is a sable, and didn't come from a white mother or b/t father (no disrespect to white dog owners intended)


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Did anyone call your dog a mutt? No one has been disrespectful of you until you started with your 'tude'.
> 
> You came here and asked multiple times is my dog a sable, you dont like the answers, you shouldn't ask questions if you don't like the answers.
> 
> You obviously did not read the rules of this board or if you did, it seems you can't abide by them, rather sad because you could learn alot here..


I'm not bothered that he's not sable... That's what you don't seem to understand? They told me he would be sable, and I wanted him to look more like the mom, but they said he would look more like that dad. That why I was asking. But my phone would tell me it wasn't showing up so I would have to do it all over again and repost it.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> Did anyone call your dog a mutt? No one has been disrespectful of you until you started with your 'tude'.
> 
> You came here and asked multiple times is my dog a sable, you dont like the answers, you shouldn't ask questions if you don't like the answers.
> 
> ...


I wasn't aware there were any...


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Madisonmj97

So, you thinking your pup is a sable ??

SuperG


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> And Karlo is part wolf


I'm sorry, what.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Sturm was part wolf as well....

SuperG


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Madisonmj97
> 
> So, you thinking your pup is a sable ??
> 
> SuperG


Oh hay whaddup super G! And yes and no... The breeders said he would turn out that way later on bc of his dad being a dominate color in the breed. He has black tips along his spine black hair behind ears and black ring around the tail. And whitish shoulders and belly. So you tell me G


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

That's fascinating


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Madisonmj97 said:


> I'm not bothered that he's not sable... That's what you don't seem to understand? They told me he would be sable, and I wanted him to look more like the mom, but they said he would look more like that dad. That why I was asking. But my phone would tell me it wasn't showing up so I would have to do it all over again and repost it.


You trust the breeder, but need to come on a site to verify what they say? I hope you won't be disappointed in your pup regardless of the way he turns out. Color is the least of the things to 'worry about'...health & temperament are much more important. Find a great trainer, and research that part. Training is going to be your next question, hopefully.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan was a coyote


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> You trust the breeder, but need to come on a site to verify what they say? I hope you won't be disappointed in your pup regardless of the way he turns out. Color is the least of the things to 'worry about'...health & temperament are much more important.


I'm yeah obviously cause y'all are the ones jumping down my throat about what type of color it is... So yes, indeed I am. But I think he'll be all good. Just for your information... This is not my first time owning one of these dogs, I've had many. So it's not like I don't knew what I'm talking about.


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

SunCzarina said:


> Morgan was a coyote


That doesn't look part coyote at all though..


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

no one is jumping down your throat, but obviously not going to sit back and take your disrespectful comments either. 

With that, I agree with Jane, hope you love him no matter what color he is or how he turns out.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

The Queen :wub: in all her coyote glory. And Otto! :rofl:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

jenn is full of it, morgan was actually partially RI wolf descendant, that puppy in the picture, morgan had him for dinner later that day
She had to say coyote because wolf is illegal,,she was the last of her line


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Oh hay whaddup super G! And yes and no... The breeders said he would turn out that way later on bc of his dad being a dominate color in the breed. He has black tips along his spine black hair behind ears and black ring around the tail. And whitish shoulders and belly. So you tell me G



I'm guessing you're gonna be jacked one way or the other and a good mystery makes it even better.....but if that doesn't suffice...what are my choices for your question ?

SuperG


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

My dog is part donkey! 

The German shepherd gene dilutes the donkey gene, obviously! 












Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan was a rescue, she could have been part coyote for all I knew. I always said she was a washed out gold sable.

If you want a serious answer that you won't find through google wikipedia or the back of Michelle's Sugar Smacks, look at the guard hairs. The guard hairs of an sable GSD have 3 colors. It's called tri-colored banding. Each piece of fur has 3 distinct bands of color. 

Three shall thou count and the number of the counting shall be 3. Four thou shall not count nor shall thou count 2 excepting that thou then proceed to 3...


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

JakodaCD OA said:


> no one is jumping down your throat, but obviously not going to sit back and take your disrespectful comments either.
> 
> With that, I agree with Jane, hope you love him no matter what color he is or how he turns out.


I appreciate the input but obvi it does considering how you're acting... Like it amazes me that I've only gotten 5 nice comments out of like 50


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Because you've given ZERO nice comments out of 37!!!!


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> I'm guessing you're gonna be jacked one way or the other and a good mystery makes it even better.....but if that doesn't suffice...what are my choices for your question ?
> 
> SuperG


Use your imagination dude


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

My dog Rolodex was 10/9 dachshund and 3/2 coyote

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Madisonmj97 said:


> Use your imagination dude


Okay, I'm going with a sable but maybe with a twist of paleo.

SuperG


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

Jax08 said:


> Because you've given ZERO nice comments out of 37!!!!


You're like a turtle popping in and out of your shell tbh, besides this all got started because I misinterpreted my info... Supposedly. And it was by "Diane"


----------



## Madisonmj97 (Mar 10, 2014)

SuperG said:


> Okay, I'm going with a sable but maybe with a twist of paleo.
> 
> SuperG


Like are you trying to be a smart ass now orrrrr? If so you can hop out the convo buddy


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Chill out Madison. You asked a question and you got everyone's opinion. Why come here if you didn't want that?

So you found out white is a masking gene and you didn't know that before. Who cares, no need to get pissed. Move on. This is silly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Ok. This is gotten out of hand. The question has been answered. The bickering and ridiculousness has taken over. I am locking the thread. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

